# Need Information - Help me



## chantabbai (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. I am looking forward to live and work in NZ,before stating my process i have queries for which am expecting answers from this forum.


1. How is the job market(IT) for overseas workers ?

2. I have master degree for UK university and have 20+ months of experience in India. with this profile am i eligible for work visa?

3. If yes, for which kind of visa do i eligible?

4. Can i get job offer without being in NZ,(I mean can i get sponsorship from NZ company)?

5. Suggest some sites to find IT jobs for overseas workers.


waiting for replies,thanks in advance.....


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chantabbai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am looking forward to live and work in NZ,before stating my process i have queries for which am expecting answers from this forum.


Hi there



> 1. How is the job market(IT) for overseas workers ?


It's as good as for internal workers, but obviously that first job is the most difficult one to get. They will prefer someone who is already in the country and ready for work at short notice over someone they have to wait for, and who may not have a visa yet. As for likelihood of a job - it will depend on your length of experience, the technology & languages, methodologies etc...


> 2. I have master degree for UK university and have 20+ months of experience in India. with this profile am i eligible for work visa?
> 
> 3. If yes, for which kind of visa do i eligible?


See Work


> 4. Can i get job offer without being in NZ,(I mean can i get sponsorship from NZ company)?


Yes - but it is difficult. Most want to see some kind of commitment (like a visit or the visa process at least started) before they'll consider giving a job offer. It's a bit of a Catch 22.


> 5. Suggest some sites to find IT jobs for overseas workers.


Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site, IT jobs in New Zealand on Trade Me Jobs


----------



## chantabbai (Sep 11, 2012)

@ topcat83 thanks for you reply, one more query 

what kind of visa suits me ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chantabbai said:


> @ topcat83 thanks for you reply, one more query
> 
> what kind of visa suits me ?


Sorry, I couldn't say. You'd be best talking to NZ Immigration or an agent about that.


----------



## chantabbai (Sep 11, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't say. You'd be best talking to NZ Immigration or an agent about that.


okay...anyways thanks for giving valuable info


----------

